# 200 sx ser (motor swap) now will not turn over



## gyjack (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok here is the problem.......... 1995 NISSAN 200 SX SER
Old engine died.
Got a new JDM (Japanese Direct Motor) from HOUSTON and put in my car.
My car will turn over but it will not start.
Trouble shooting steps:
1. Fuel pump is working
2. Fuel lines are in correct..... I hope, fuel line coming off of the fuel filter is going to the fuel intake lower "lower connection behind head and upper connection to fuel regulator is connected to return fuel line. 
3. When spraying "Starter Spray" in the the Thottle body and then trying to start the car, the car does turn over until the "starter spray" is burned (used) then I am backing to getting no fuel.

What should I do now or what is the problem?
1. Could my fuel injectors be clogged? (not to sure how long the motor was sitting)
2. What is the fix or quick fix?
3. Has anyone here heard of the problem or now how I can fix it?
4. Maybe I did not conneect a wire back if so what is the wire?

HELLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEee?????????

Gylon Jackson


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Might be a dumb question... but have you checked to see if you have any spark?



gyjack said:


> *Ok here is the problem.......... 1995 NISSAN 200 SX SER
> Old engine died.
> Got a new JDM (Japanese Direct Motor) from HOUSTON and put in my car.
> My car will turn over but it will not start.
> ...


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

well bro since you obviously think you done everything right and it doesn't work, then you did something wrong. pull out a spark plug turn car over, if it shocks you it's the fuel system if it doesn't then it's the electrical system, if it's neither take it to a shop, before you spend alot of money trial and erroring just to save your ego


----------



## gyjack (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for all your help. My car is now running. We changed out the fuel rail. That looks like it was the problem. Again thanks for everyones help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

not trying to be an ass, but JDM stands for Japanese Domestic Market, not Japanese Direct Motor.


----------

